# Chinese natural pass around (and comparison)?



## Bert2368

This stone:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...ced-natural-stone-guardedly-optimistic.40893/





If you are experienced with a variety of Japanese and/or other natural water stones- 

And interested in trying this stone out, then posting your assessment of its qualities and comparison to any other "known" natural stone varieties it may be similar to?

Send me a PM. 

I prefer to use domestic flat rate boxes, so I'd like to start with a member in USA- After that? Wherever the first tester thinks is appropriate.

After trying it out and posting whatever your thoughts are, I ask that it be sent on to someone else qualified to try using it and willing to post their experience here. And so on, as long as it's thought worth while.

If it's judged to be a "dog", please send her on back, I'll add it to my collection of paper weights...


----------



## Bert2368

The cheap Chinese stone has been mailed to the first person who volunteered to test and compare to various J nats they have used as of Wednesday, 3/27.

If you are experienced with natural waterstones and would like to give the second opinion (or third, fourth, etc.)? 

Feel free to send a PM.

Thanks all-


----------

